# realstory



## realstory

Hello everyone
My name is Bess. I am a feature writer with the Press Association's Real Life desk.
We are currently looking for stories about women who have been ripped off or had their heart broken by a love rat.
You would receive a fee for your story, which would run in a national top-selling magazine.
If anyone has a story they would like to share, please respond on this website with your email address.


----------



## Veronica

realstory said:


> Hello everyone
> My name is Bess. I am a feature writer with the Press Association's Real Life desk.
> We are currently looking for stories about women who have been ripped off or had their heart broken by a love rat.
> You would receive a fee for your story, which would run in a national top-selling magazine.
> If anyone has a story they would like to share, please respond on this website with your email address.


email addresses are not allowed here to protect users from spam bots.


----------



## realstory

Hi there
Can I put my phone number up? Essentially, I'm hoping to be able to communicate with someone who responds to by message by phone or email.
Bess


----------



## Veronica

realstory said:


> Hi there
> Can I put my phone number up? Essentially, I'm hoping to be able to communicate with someone who responds to by message by phone or email.
> Bess


Yes you can put a contact number here.


----------



## realstory

*Have you been bitten by a love rat?*

Hello everyone
My name is Bess. I am a feature writer with the Press Association's Real Life desk.
We are currently looking for stories about women who have been ripped off or had their heart broken by a love rat.
You would receive a fee for your story, which would run in a national top-selling magazine.
If anyone has a story they would like to share, please phone me on 020 7963 7269 (from abroad 00 44 207 963 7269.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have to ask

Why did you choose to put your request on the Egypt board and not another countries board?

Maiden


----------



## Veronica

MaidenScotland said:


> I have to ask
> 
> Why did you choose to put your request on the Egypt board and not another countries board?
> 
> Maiden


Its in expat media requests


----------



## realstory

*Love rat*

I'm putting it up on many different websites.


----------



## Veronica

realstory said:


> I'm putting it up on many different websites.


You can only put it in media requests on this forum.
Any posts on specific countries forums will be deleted.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Veronica said:


> Its in expat media requests




:
lol Veronica I was being facetious re the nature of the reques
plus it was on the Egypt board,t


----------



## Veronica

She has obviously heard about Egyptian men


----------



## realstory

Veronica said:


> You can only put it in media requests on this forum.
> Any posts on specific countries forums will be deleted.


OK. Thanks for that. Am navigating my way around this site. Apologies.


----------



## marenostrum

If the magazine has italian translators i can point to a website written by italian women who have falled in love with egyptian men:

Habibi (innamorarsi in Egitto)

Plenty of horros stories on here. The forum lists the stories and developments / failure of each reelationship
It is not a commercial website, just a forum where people exchange their experiences.


----------

